# Name a dozen pressure points that would be good to know for Self Defense



## Makalakumu (Sep 4, 2006)

Name a dozen pressure points that would be good to know for self defense.  Attempt to list them in hierarchical order, from most effective to least effective, if you can.  Lets see what we all can come up with!

Thanks :shinzaki:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Name a dozen pressure points that would be good to know for self defense. Attempt to list them in hierarchical order, from most effective to least effective, if you can. Lets see what we all can come up with!
> 
> Thanks :shinzaki:


 
the worst isnt really a pressure point , more of a weak point , THE BALLS!

but seriously , look on google and there are lots of charts with pressure points on them , and some have xplanations of the best way to hit them , and how hard , and what technique to use etc.

hope i helped

chris


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, here goes...not sure how we're defining "pressure points" but these are the ones that I like.

1. Brachial plexus origin (side of neck)
2. Solar plex
3. Common Peronial (side of thigh above knee)
4. Radial nerve (forearm)
5. Brachial Nerve (bicep)
6. Philtrum (sp?) (under nose)
7. Super-sternal Notch 
8. the one right above the elbow 
9. the one under the jaw (don't know the names of some of these)
10. the one right below the ear
11. the one right in front of the cheekbone
12. the one behind the collar-bone


----------



## zDom (Sep 4, 2006)

Temple

One at the wrist on the thumb side

grabbing the Achilles heel tendon


----------



## Drac (Sep 4, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> Okay, here goes...not sure how we're defining "pressure points" but these are the ones that I like.
> 
> 1. Brachial plexus origin (side of neck)
> 2. Solar plex
> ...


 
DAMN...You beat me to it....


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 5, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> Okay, here goes...not sure how we're defining "pressure points" but these are the ones that I like.
> 
> 1. Brachial plexus origin (side of neck)
> 2. Solar plex
> ...


 
Well now, couldn't you have saved some for the rest of us? LOL


BL-2 Just above eye toward the nose
GB 13-15 cluster on the head
ST-9 and ST-10 on the front of the neck
Points on the back of the neck where the neck meets the skull (forget the names at the moment)


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Well now, couldn't you have saved some for the rest of us? LOL


 
Yes he could of... FYI...I just purchased a 3 dic set on pressure points from the ICHF website..A system called ATS ( Antinomical Targeting Stratigies) The dvd's are excellent and the workbook is too..There is a whole lot more than I ever imagined...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drac said:


> Yes he could of... FYI...I just purchased a 3 dic set on pressure points from the ICHF website..A system called ATS ( Antinomical Targeting Stratigies) The dvd's are excellent and the workbook is too..There is a whole lot more than I ever imagined...


 
Got link? LOL


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 5, 2006)

check this out

http://learn.kyusho.com


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Got link? LOL


 
www.ichf.com and look in the DVD section


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh come on guys...he didn't say we had to share


----------



## Garth Barnard (Sep 7, 2006)

Now, I'm open for debate, but, from experience, of all the PP's that are on the body, only 5 or so are accessable on a fully clothed individual who is under the influence of drink and/or drugs, moving and who is fully committed on taking your life.  
So, in essance, the PP's that are realistically available in a physical confrontation are just a big bundle of nerve endings that if you hit hard enough WILL hurt anyway.

I stand to be corrected.

Take care,

Garth.


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

Garth Barnard said:


> Now, I'm open for debate, but, from experience, of all the PP's that are on the body, only 5 or so are accessable on a fully clothed individual who is under the influence of drink and/or drugs, moving and who is fully committed on taking your life.
> So, in essance, the PP's that are realistically available in a physical confrontation are just a big bundle of nerve endings that if you hit hard enough WILL hurt anyway.
> 
> I stand to be corrected.
> ...


 
Sad but true though others have disagreed with me...Arrested a 19 yo male last week that had been smoking "wet" cigarettes..He felt *nothing* and managed to shrug off 2 cops in the process..


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 7, 2006)

To say that they don't always work is absolutely correct (which I why question the logic of those who study arts that rely so heavily on pressure points...but that's another topic).   Even something like the common peronial, that works so well under normal circumstances (works well, shoot! it hurts like hell ), may not affect some people.  One of my students is a LEO so he's always got war-stories to tell.  Recently he and another officer were trying to restrain a subject (EDP) who was being combative.  My friend ended up blasting the guy with about 4 full-power knee-strikes to the thigh and the guy litterally just laughed at him...scary.

The only ones on the list that I gave that I could see working even if the subject is under the influence of something are the Brachial plexus origin, the solar plex, and the supersternal notch.  I imagine that these would work because they don't rely on pain, they actually affect either the respiratory or the vasular system.  However, against someone who is demonstrably not operating "normally," I'd switch to something else.


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> One of my students is a LEO so he's always got war-stories to tell


 
I too could fill a thread with such stories....



			
				kenpotex said:
			
		

> The only ones on the list that I gave that I could see working even if the subject is under the influence of something are the Brachial plexus origin, the solar plex, and the supersternal notch.


 
We teach the Bracial "stun" to the academy students..It's usually very effective...


----------



## thetruth (Sep 13, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Name a dozen pressure points that would be good to know for self defense.  Attempt to list them in hierarchical order, from most effective to least effective, if you can.  Lets see what we all can come up with!
> 
> Thanks :shinzaki:




If you decide to learn pressure points, great, but do get sucked into the tippy tap rubbish that is widely promoted.  If you want to hit certain points for instance stomach 5 on the jaw then smack their jaw hard, if you happen to strike that pressure point and it assists in the strike great, if you miis the point you want your assailant to go down regardless. 

Granted some points are to be rubbed or whatever but these are pretty much useless unless you have something good to follow them up with as they are irritating and you may cause your assailant to move for a second but after that they will be irritated.  

So learn them all you want but make sure you strike not tap.  It is very easy to get sucked in to how easy it looks in seminars and videos but it is for show ONLY. I have met many high ranking people who practice pressure points in very well known organisations.  NONE of them can pull of the tippy tap under the pump.  

My favorite points to strike are located on the inside of the bicep (this really hurts and can drop someone) and kicking with the point of the shoe to the inside of the thigh.  These are just acouple i like to consider.

Cheers
Sam

Cheers
Sam


----------



## thetruth (Sep 13, 2006)

thetruth said:


> If you decide to learn pressure points, great, but do get sucked into the tippy tap rubbish that is widely promoted.  If you want to hit certain points for instance stomach 5 on the jaw then smack their jaw hard, if you happen to strike that pressure point and it assists in the strike great, if you miis the point you want your assailant to go down regardless.
> 
> Granted some points are to be rubbed or whatever but these are pretty much useless unless you have something good to follow them up with as they are irritating and you may cause your assailant to move for a second but after that they will be irritated.
> 
> ...



The word next to sucked at the beginning of the post should be don't NOT do

Cheers
Sam


----------



## still learning (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello, In the martial arts, learning pressure points and other areas to hit correctly is a must know.

Doing them in a real fight that  is a total chaos,fast moving,never standing/lying in one place is not easy to do! 

Plus the body goes into another state...to with stand pain (adrenline effects). The fight or fear mode.

Practice those in these conditions.....Aloha


----------



## PolarDoc (Sep 16, 2006)

The elbows(lots of nerves there, and you might hyperextend it)

And, not exactly a pressure point, but the top of the feet. Stomp them and smile!


----------



## Explorer (Sep 18, 2006)

Lung 5
Large Intestine 10, 11, 12
Pericardium 2, 3 (and the extraordinary point in the center of the bicep)
Gall Bladder 20
Triple Warmer 17
The Spleen points on the inside of the thigh, above the knee
The Spleen point on the inside of the ankle
Gall Bladder 31 (I think, it's the T-Band)
The Bladder points on the back of the knee (for use in grounding the aggressor)

In each case I'm using blunt trauma as my back-up in case I miss the point.  I'm also getting off line -- 45 or 90 degrees (which actually helps with many of the techniques effectiveness).


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 26, 2006)

i'm leary of pressure points for self defense, as many understand them.

a lot of folks seem to think a pressure point is a spot you can tap -- just -- so  and knock out the bad guy or make his arm go limp.

that's possible, but it requires a level of precision i don't recommend counting on when you're in something as chaotic as a fight.

there are some 'pressure points' like gall bladder 20 (a/k/a the mastoid bone) or the mandible gap that you can whack good and hard or stick a finger in to cause all manner of pain and consternation.

still, unless you're in a job where you have to control without harm, it's generally a better plan to stick with your simple stuff:  kick the groin, elbow the throat, knee the solar plexus.


----------



## Robert Lee (Oct 26, 2006)

Pressure points look good in class training. But there most often the other person is not resisting and feel the pain much more. Plus most often not in a moving motion. Now for reall Maybe after you have loosened a p[erson up you may be able to submit them with pressure point strikes. But with drugs that kill pain and make a person far more alert. You just have to hurt them to stop them. Even a not drugged person will fight off a nerve strike most often. Do they work perhaps would I use them probaly not Other things work better in a resistive point of action.


----------

